

Ask HN: Linear vs. Nonlinear Thinkers in Programming - hanniabu

What are your thoughts on the type of thinker that makes a better programmer(linear vs. nonlinear)? Is your opinion based off of logic, personal experience, or observation?
======
meowface
A good programmer will really have to be adept at both, and will have to know
when to switch between the two models.

That's kind of a non-answer, but that's often the response to vague and
conceptual questions. (Still a good question, though.)

~~~
hanniabu
Are there any times or various tasks that you believe one type would be better
at? Again, just a broad and conceptual, curious question.

------
gaigepr
In my experience, both.

Being able to keep focused and finish one thing is very variable when sitting
down to code. In the planning or idea phase I do like to follow and take note
of interesting tangents of thought that might be related to the project.

